# كتاب Design Principles of Metal Cutting - F. Koenigsberger



## أحمد دعبس (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم كتاب
Design Principles of Metal Cutting 
F. Koenigsberger
D.Sc, M.I.Mech.E., M.I.Prod.E., Mem.A.S.M.E. 
Professor of Machine Tool Engineering 
The Manchester College of Science and Technology 
University of Manchester 





ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

Accelerations 203 
Acceptance tests 210 
Air inclusions 125, 126, 132 
Angles of rotation 196 
errors 196, 197 
due to wear 197 
pitch error (of lead screw) 196, 197 
Apertures 46, 47, 48, 58 
Arbors, milling 268 
Automatic 
alignment 211 
error compensation 211 
control 161-211 
machines 185-211 
measuring instrument 197 
"Milwaukee-Matic" boring and milling 208 
operational movement 197 
setting movements 69 
work programme 185 
magnetic disc 195 
magnetic drum 195, 201, 203 
magnetic tape 185, 194, 195, 205, 206 
photographic film 195 
punched card 185, 194, 195, 201 
punched tape, 185, 194, 195, 201, 207, 208 
"reader" 201, 208 
operations 161 
"Automation" 162 
"Back-bending" 
effects 273 
moments 273, 281 
Backlash 16, 193, 201, 204, 207 
automatic elimination 149 
Balance weight 271 
Bearings 52 
anti-friction 256 
axial thrust 271 
"back-bending" effect 52 
ball 273 
alignment errors 273 
ball-and-roller 273 
carrying structures 51 
cylindrical roller 274 
double-taper roller 274 
expansion 281 
"Filmatic" 281 
" G A M E T " arrangement 274 
"Hydrauto" 279, 280 
hydrostatic 266 
lathe spindle 274 
Mackensen 280 
main 68 
main journal 271 
multiple arrangement 273 
misalignment 273 
multi-surface 280 
needle roller 277 
plain 278,281 
friction resistance of 278 
play in the bearing 52 
play adjustment 278 
pre-loads 52 
pressure lubricated 53 
roller 273 
load carrying capacity 273 
self-aligning 273, 281 
S K F double-row cylindrical roller 275 
taper roller 273 
under load 51 
Belt speeds 285 
Bending stiffness 44, 46, 50 
Boring machine 
horizontal type 231, 232, 233, 267, 271, 294, 295 
Lindner jig 300 
Plauert-Wetzel 253, 254 
spindle 267 
vertical tvpe 276 
table 277 
Broaching 21-3 
cutting resistance 21 
maximum force 22 
specific cutting resistance 22 
Bull-wheel 290 
Cam 173 
control 175 
feed 183 
Cam-and-crank, linkage combination 141 
Cam-and-rack unit 141 
Cam-operated devices 141 
Camshaft, master 176 
Change points 206 
Chatter 55, 216 
Chip 
disposal 225 
removal 225, 229, 230 
section 29, 30 
Clamping 185, 305, 308 
collet 183 
devices 164, 220, 221 
magnetic 164 
positive 164 
forces 164, 165 
mechanisms 165, 307 
moment 52 
motorized 309 
operation 166, 183 
power operated 307 
Clutches 109, 162 
disengagement 178 
dog 162, 163, 178 
electromagnetic 282 
slipping 181 
Coding rings 208 322 S U B J E C T I N D E X 
Damping 55, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62 
capacity 62 
Datum point 202, 207 
Deflexion of the spindle (see Spindle deflexion) 
Deformations 
of the bearing 51 
of a spindle 51 
of a wall panel 47 
Diameter 
range 75 
range ratio 70 
Diametral error 215 
Differential transformer 197, 200 
Disturbances 204 
Drilling 6-9 
axial thrust 7 
cutting forces 7 
cutting speed 8 
feed rate, 7, 8 
specific cutting resistance 7 
torque 7 
Drilling machines 172, 213, 216 
cutting edge force symmetry 217 
pillar 294 
feed drive 294 
Raboma radial 302 
radial 213, 217, 233, 235, 305 
axial force \P' 217 
base plate deformation 213 
spindle head 217 
Collet 
clamping 183 
feed 183 
Computer, electronic 205, 206, 207 
Constant torque 98,118 
Constructional elements 211-38 
cast iron 44, 45, 222 
beam 45 
rolled steel 44 
steel-casting 225 
welded steel 222 
Control 
devices 201 
interpolator 205 
"numerical control" 194 
two-dimensional 192 
engineering 193 
equipment 193 
information 194 
binary system 194, 195 
decimal/binary system 195 
loop 194, 203 
operations 43 
signals 192, 195, 197 
amplification 204 
error 204 
"false" 201 
systems 99, 193 
analogue/digital converter 196 
analogue method 196, 200, 205 
British Thompson-Houston 201 
continuous path 203 
devices 154 
digital method 196, 197 
electro-optical (Ferranti) 197 
digital principle 197 
E.M.I. 205 
energy 175, 177, 182 
equipment 95-109, 199 
error signals 174, 195 
feedback 298 
Ferranti 198, 199, 206, 207 
change points 206, 207 
points of inflexion 206, 207 
reflecting scale 198 
transparent glass scale 198 
hydraulic 184 
operations 171, 203 
positioning movement 174 
pressure compensation 184 
programme 175 
sequence 173 
shaft 174, 182 
auxiliary 182 
master 182 
signal 171, 182 
switching operations 176 
valve 188 
Controls 162 
Coordinate setting 202 
Copying 
device 187 
slide 190 
systems 193 
dynamic behaviour 193 
force amplification 193 
instability 193 
stability 194 
static behaviour 193 
threshold 193 
velocity amplification 193 
velocity error 194 
Counting 
device, electronic 198 
direction of movement 198 
photo-electric cells 198 
displacement 198 
frequency 198 
velocity 198 
mechanism 205 
Couplings 109 
elastic 109 
Cover plates 46, 58 
Cross roller chain 258 
Cross slides, 168, 183 
Cutter head 268 
Cutting 
force 30 
pulsating 43 
movement 1, 70 
speed 1, 3, 4, 8, 9, 29, 69, 282 
constant 178 
economic 2 
feeds 3, 9 
permissible 2 
range ratio 70 
recommended 6 
Cutting tool 
cooling 29 
feed rate, geometric influence 27 
lubrication of 29 
materials 6 
high-speed steel 6, 8 
cutting speeds and feeds 9 
carbide 6 
Cylinders 154 SUBJECT I N D E X 
spindle inclination 271 
spindles 271,272 
"Webo" pillar 284, 285 
Driver 
one-sided 25 
twin 25 
Drives 95-161 
belt 109 
flat 109 
cam 142 
operated 137 
chain 109 
clutch-type 113 
gear 115, 116 
composite 117 
crank 137 
cutting 282-300 
rectilinear 287 
efficiency 125 
volumetric 178 
electric 95-109 
feed 291 
feed reversing 296 
friction 119, 120, 124 
friction coefficient 69 
gear 29, 67 
helical 142 
Heynau 120 
hydraulic 125, 126, 150, 184 
advantages 125 
"Meander" 111 
mechanization of 162 
motor 29, 30 
non-composite gear 118 
nylon belt 109 
phase lag 67 
pinion-and-rack 142 
piston-and-cylinder 152 
P.I.V. 122-4 
efficiency 123 
planing machine 37 
planing machine table 288, 289 
Pry mm 121 
rack-and-pinion 149, 152 
backlash 150 
backlash elimination 150 
rectilinear reciprocating 136 
reversing 290 
rotational movement 109 
Ruppert-type gear 115 
screw 148, 149 
backlash 148 
efficiency 148 
stiffness 148 
screw-and-nut 149, 152 
efficiency 149 
single-motor 95 
sliding gear 116,291 
slip 125 
spindle 285, 286 
static friction 69 
stepless 70, 119, 124 
stepped 70, 109 
stepping motor, 299 
surfacing 297 
two-axes 75, 76 
Vee-belt 109 
wheel-segment and rack 142 
winding gear 115 
Driving motors, electric 95, 96 
braking 99 
solenoid-operated brakes 97, 99 
reverse current 97 
direction of rotation 97 
efficiency 97-9, 133 
high frequency 97 
high-speed 109 
interlock-devices 100, 101, 107 
low-speed 109 
minimum speed 99 
stick-slip 99 
motor speed 99 
pole-changes 73 
power factor 97 
reversing of 99, 107 
shunt-wound 97 
slip ring 96 
speed adjustment 97 
squirrel-cage 96 
nominal torque 96 
starting torque 96 
standard speeds 97 
starting 107 
current 96 
resistance 97 
torque 96 
under load 96-8 
stopping 107 
Dwell 184 
Dynamic 
bending lines 65 
deflexions 61 
performance 43 
rigidity 43, 55-69 
shapes 63 
spring constant 55 
stiffness 56 
of oil film 62 
Effective stiffness 53 
Efficiency 23, 30, 37-9 
lever layout 39 
overall 37 
reciprocating machines 37 
Electric starters, star delta 96 
Electrical controls 99 
single-lever 101 
Electrical interlocking 103 
Electro-mechanical equipment 102 
Elongation of fastening bolts 50 
Energy, transmission 182 
Exciting frequency 56 
Facing 8 
Fatigue 39 
Feed 
bar 183 
collet 183 
drive 204, 291, 294 
accessibility 271 
mechanisms 74 
movement 1, 184, 203, 291 
rate 2, 29, 30, 69, 74, 76 
screws 231, 235 
standard 74 
velocity 203 
323 3 2 4 S U B J E C T I N D E X 
Filters 154 
Finishing operations 26, 27 
roughing 26, 27 
Fixtures, milling 167 
Fly-wheels 68, 69 
Forst-Enor vane pump 128 
Free-wheel 177 
coupling 100 
feed 177 
rapid traverse 177 
Friction clutches 116 
Frictional resistance 204 
Gearbox 
clutch type 76 
draw-key type 76, 291 
eighteen speed 191 
speed diagram 191 
idling resistance of 96 
lathe feed 291 
layout diagram 79 
Norton-type 76, 291 
speed range 111 
number of steps of 77 
output speeds 95 
pre-selector 113 
sliding gear 76 
standard 82 
standard speed ranges of 95 
"Varia 25" type 284,285 
Gears 
centre distances of 85 
combinations 88 
conversion 110 
drives (see Drives, gear) 
-hobbing machine 203 
dividing accuracy 203 
intermediate reduction 77 
part drive 78 
P.I.V. 294 
pumps 127, 132 
ratio 75-8, 82, 83 
reduction 75 
layout of 75 
teeth 
numbers of teeth 75, 83, 87, 89 
calculation of the 86 
difference between numbers of teeth of 2 adjacent 
gears 87 
minimum possible sum of the 85, 87, 92 
sum of the 8 5 , 8 7 , 8 9 , 9 2 , 9 3 
General requirements 23-30 
accuracy 27 
of shape 23 
deviations 
from circular shape 25 
from cylindrical form 25 
from required dimensions 25 
workpiece shape 24 
dimensional accuracy 23, 27 
economy 29 
feed rates, 30 
productivity 23, 29 
rate of metal removal 23 
separation of measuring and driving elements 27 
spindle speeds 30 
surface finish 23 
Geneva mechanism 303, 304 
Germar tables 93, 95 
Gratings 207 (see also Optical gratings) 
Grinding 19-21 
accuracy of ground workpiece 186 
circumferential speed of workpiece 21 
correcting device 186 
costs 69 
cutting speed 20 
cylindrical 19, 20 
depth setting 20 
dressing diamond 186 
external cylindrical 21 
feed rate 20 
forces 19 
internal 21 
instantaneous chip section 20 
longitudinal feed rate 21 
machines 214, 233 
bed 2 1 4 , 2 3 3 
centreless 256 
Churchill 280 
"Diskus" 233 
feed drive layout 142 
"Fulcro-Sizer" cylindrical 185, 186 
internal 186 
surface 233 
power requirements 20 
surface 21 
wheel 19, 20 
bond hardness 19 
bond strength 20 
boron carbide 19 
carbide 19 
circumferential speed 21 
corundum 19 
cutting-of 20 
emery 19 
grain size 19 
silicon 19 
soft 19 
wear 20, 21 
workpiece, arc of contact 21 
Hydraulic 
copying device 190 
driving units 132 
efficiency 157 
equipment 190 
motor 126, 132, 150, 152, 207 
cylinder and piston 150 
variable speed 152 
pre-selection 302 
device 303 
unit 190 
"Inchworm" unit 300 
Inertia 
forces 96, 289 
loads 43 
Interchangeability of finished components 28 
Internal grinding spindle 125 
Jig boring machine 199 
Schwartzkopf 199 
block gauge system 199 
length scales 199 S U B J E C T I N D E X 
Joining elements 50 
Joints 50 
flanged 50 
pre-load 50 
"rubbing" effect 61 
Jones and Lamson machine 228 
Kienzle diagram 58, 63 
Lathe 24 
alignment 227 
automatic 175, 182, 185 
bed 61 
centre 30-3, 215, 227 
apron 293 
nomogram 31, 32 
working accuracy 246 
Churchill-Fay 166 
copying 189, 283 
loading device 189 
deformations 24 
diametral error 246-50 
"Frontor" 277 
"Heycomat" 229 
horizontal deviation 250 
caused by wear 246, 247 
"Neomat" 227 
roll turning 228 
"Waldrick" 229 
Schaerer 148, 178, 229, 267 
spindle 267, 274 
head gearbox 282 
turret 169, 282 
Lead-screws 292 
interlocking 292 
metric 110 
Lightweight construction 56 
Lubrication (see also Oil) 29, 308, 311 
central 309, 310 
point 309 
film stiffness 53 
film thickness 53 
hydrodynamic 273, 278, 280, 281 
pressure 53 
pump 311 
Machine tools 
bearings 29 
load carrying capacity 43, 46 
manufacturing limits 210 
materials 
cast iron 45 
rigidity 43 
slideways 29, 203 
spindle speeds 29, 30 
stiffness 27, 29, 43, 44, 46, 220, 221 
strength 29 
testing 210 
torsional stiffness 220 
wear 229 
Machining marks 193 
Machines 
friction of 193 
natural frequencies of 193 
reversing action of 137, 141 
semi-automatic 185 
single-purpose 69 
tracer-controlled 186 
Magazine 208 
Magnetostriction 300 
"Magnetostrictor" 300 
Maintenance 37, 39 
Mandrell, centring 270 
Master's (see Templates) 
Material 
consumption 45, 46 
damping 58 
Maximum cutting force 13 
Mean power 13 
Measuring devices 195, 200 
scales 200 
length scales 199 
magnetic scales 200 
sensing head 200, 201 
Measuring systems 201 
Mechanical interlocking 103 
Mechanism 
driving 178 
stiffness 178 
"dropping worm" 178 
Geneva 183 
latch 179 
Middle chip thickness 13 
Mild steel 45 
Milling 10-19 
average force required 19 
chatter 16 
chip section 10, 11 
chip thickness 10, 16, 17 
climb milling 16 
copy milling 187 
cutter head 17 
cutting force 11 
components 14 
periodicity 17 
pulsation 10 
resistance 11, 12 
cutting resistance 
specific 12, 15, 16 
variations 10 
cutting speed, feet/min. 15 
depth of cut 10,11 
down-cut 16, 17 
face 10 
milling 17 
nomogram 18 
feed 
per minute 12 
per tooth 12 
rate 173 
force pulsation frequency 16 
instantaneous chip thickness 10 
load conditions 17 
maximum chip thickness 12 
middle chip thickness 12, 17 
nomogram 
maximum and average cutter force 14 
operations 36 
power determination 19 
profile 191, 192 
slab 10, 12 
milling 17 
spindle drive 87, 90 
tool life 16 
up-cut 16 
325 326 S U B J E C T I N D E X 
Milling (continued) 
vibrations 10 
width of cut 10, 11 
Milling machines 33-9, 102, 233 
cylindrical 233 
efficiency of drive 35 
Fairey-Ferranti, special 209 
input power 35 
modes of vibration 62 
net cutting power 35 
net feed-drive power 35 
nomogram 34, 35 
numerically controlled 205 
piano 233, 253 
power balances 35 
production 237 
profile 204 
rate of metal removal 35 
recommended cutting speeds 35 
single-purpose 107 
spindle 269,275 
nose 268 
taper spindle 268 
total power 35 
vertical 286, 287 
Model experiments 60 
Motor 
adjustment 178 
eccentricity 178 
Motors {see also Driving motors) 
pump 
piston type 133 
vane type 133, 152 
oscillating 154 
Moving masses 
friction 203 
stiffness 203 
Movement, operating handles, wheels etc. 37 
Natural frequency 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 62 
Oil 125 (see also Lubrication) 
compressibility 125 
coefficient 126 
flow 152,263 
circuit design 154 
circuit efficiency 158 
"closed" circuit 159 
counter-pressure 157, 159 
delivery 156 
hydraulic circuit 155 
leakage losses 159 
pressure drop 156, 157 
throttle adjustment 152 
throttle resistance 156 
throttle valve 156, 157 
hydraulic 125 
velocities 126 
viscosity 125, 263 
Operating devices 300-12 
control levers 304, 305 
hand-wheels 304 
hydraulic pre-selection 303 
locking 303, 304 
measuring 300 
optical instruments 300 
positioning 304 
speed change 301 
switching 303 
Operational 
accuracy 210 
accuracy 210 
speeds 29 
Optical gratings 196, 197, 203 
Moire interference pattern 196, 197, 199 
Optimum cutting conditions 27 
Overload 181 
device 182 
protection 125, 164 
relay 119 
valve 135 
Pantograph 194 
Parabolic interpolation 205 
Patterns 224 
Permissible 
deformations 43 
maximum deflexion 45 
maximum stress 45 
Phase angles 61 
Pipes 154 
flexible 190 
pipe connexions 190 
Pistons 154, 190 
rod 152 
velocity 155, 156 
Pitch circle diameters 83, 87 
Planing 21 
intermittent feed movement 21 
machines 220, 289 
Plungers 152 
Points of inflexion 206 
Positioning 
movement 203 
operation 202 
Power 30 
constant 98, 118, 119 
feed 102 
idling 36 
input 36 
net 30 
reversing and return movement 37 
Profiling operations 203 
Programme 203, 205, 209 
Pulley 
cone 76, 83, 84 
diameters 75, 83 
jockey 83, 84 
Pump/motor unit 
output torque 135 
range of output speeds 135 
total efficiency 134 
Pumps 
adjustment 178 
auxiliary 159 
axial piston 131 
constant delivery 127, 156, 159 
delivery 127, 128, 131 
pulsations 132 
eccentricity 134, 178 
efficiency 132 
Forst-Enor 128 
gear 127, 132 
Jahns-Thoma 131 
Lauf-Thoma 130 S U B J E C T I N D E X 
leakage losses 127, 131, 134 
loss adjustment 128 
lubricating 311 
mechanical efficiency 134 
motor eccentricity 134 
oil gear 131 
piston 131, 132 
power output 132, 133 
pressure drop 133 
screw conveyor 128 
vane type 128, 129, 132 
vanes 130 
thickness 129 
variable delivery 128,152 
volumetric efficiency 127 
Quadrant 109 
Quick-return mechanisms 138 
braking 146 
efficiency 148 
friction losses 147, 148 
heat losses 146, 147, 148 
infinitely variable speed 122, 152 
irreversibility 148, 152 
reducing heat losses 147 
reversing action 138, 148, 162, 221, 289 
reversing operation 184 
reversing speed 184 
speed-range ratio 139 
starting action 147 
velocity curves 138 
Whitworth 137 
Radial drilling machine 50 
Rapid switching movement 183 
Rapid traverse 100, 101, 102 
Rate of metal removal 13 
Reaming 8 
cutting speeds and feeds, high-speed steel reamers 9 
Recirculating 
ball nut 148, 149, 207, 300 
pre-load 149 
cages 258 
elements 258 
Rectilinear movements 196 
Reference point 202 
Repair work 37, 39 
Resonance 57, 58 
Restrictor 266 
Roller chain 258 (see also Cross roller chain) 
"Rubbing faces" 60 
Safety factors 119 
Safety of the operator 97 
Screw and nut efficiency 148 
Screwcutting 292, 294 
Screw-thread 
inch 110 
metric 110 
Servomechanism 200, 203, 204 
Shafts 67 
power 83 
standard speeds 83 
under load 83 
torques 82, 83 
Setting movement 201, 291 
Shaping 21 
intermittent feed movement 21 
Shear 
deflexions 45 
stresses 45 
Signal transmission 191 
"Signal trip dog discs" 183 
Sizing device 174 
Slides 220 (see also Slideways) 
Slideways 220, 226, 230, 231, 235, 239-66 
adjustable strip 240 
air lubricated 259 
ball-bearing 208 
ball slide 258 
chip accumulation and removal 239 
cover plates 254 
telescopic 254 
covering belts 254 
covers 229 
cylinder 239 
cylindrical grinding elements 242 
dirt 252 
dovetail 239, 241, 242 
ease of assembly 239 
felt seals 254 
film thickness 259 
flame-hardened 244 
flat 239 
friction 
coefficient 255 
conditions 239, 255 
resistance 255, 256, 259 
guiding 
accuracy 239 
elements 239 
rail 258,259 
hardened steel 228 
hardened surfaces 244 
holding strips 241 
hydrodynamic lubrication 256 
hydrostatic 259 
hydrostatically lubricated 207 
layout 226 
load-carrying capacity 239, 260, 264 
lubrication 239 
lubrication grooves 256 
mean specific pressure 244 
mean surface pressure 252 
needle bearing arrangement 257 
negative damping 255 
oil film thickness 259, 260, 266 
overdetermined, design 233 
play adjustment 241 
pressure distribution 252 
protection 253 
rates of wear 244 
restraint 239 
-free guiding device 243 
roller-bearing 257 
roller-slide 256, 258, 259 
rubber seals 254 
"running in" 244 
saddle 229 
scrapers 255 
seals 252,254 
semi-fluid friction 256 
sliding speeds 256 
specific surface pressures 245, 248, 252 
spring-loaded rollers 257 
327 328 S U B J E C T I N D E X
Slideways (continued)
stability 241, 252
steel tape 255
"stick-slip" 255
stiffness 252, 259, 264
surface pressure 244
surface roughness of sliding surfaces 244
taper strip 241
Vee 239, 240, 249, 250
wear 228, 239, 243, 244, 246, 247, 248, 249, 252, 255,
259
compensation 239
wedged strip 242
Slip gears 76, 109
Slipping clutch 119
Slow feed 293
Spacers 167
"Sparking out" 184
Speed change 208
infinitely variable 284
motorised 302
Speed ranges 56, 57, 69, 70, 74
ratio 70
Speed values 109
Spindles 266,270
balancing 270
bayonet fixing 268
bearings 266-81
boring machine 267
centring accuracy 269
centring elements 266
concentricity of location 268
deflexion 51, 52
drilling machine 271
drives 67
lathe 267
length 271
main 266
milling 268, 269
machine 268
nose 267, 268
number of steps 74, 75
preferred numbers 72
quick change device 269
ratio 74
speed 74, 76
range 71, 74
arithmetic progression 72
saw diagram 72
geometric progression 71, 72, 73
saw diagram 71, 72
logarithmic progression 72
saw diagram 72
ratio 75
standardization 69-95
variation 69
standard
geometric progression 83
speeds 73
steps 73
step ratio 75
tapered 279
unit 270
Spring constant 44
Stability diagrams 55
Standards 3 7
Static behaviour 193
Static
friction 204
stiffness 43-55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 62
Statistical methods 211
Stick-slip 193, 300
phenomena 201, 275
Stifleners 45,46,47,48
Stiffness 43, 193
cumulative 43
Stroke 136
limitation 178
rigid stop 178, 182
Structures 211-38
accessibility of welded seams 238
adjustable wedge units 214
anchor bolts 213
apertures 220, 224, 235
assembly of 213
ball-bearing housing 225
beds 211,231
long type 213
box section 230, 238
cellular construction (in Germany) 225, 235
centre lathe 215
deformations of the bed 215
diametral error 215
closed-box section 44, 228, 233, 234
columns 211
deformations 213, 215
diagonal stifleners 228
direction of forces 213
drilling machine 216
spindle axes inclinations 217
drilling operation concentricity 217
ease of manufacture 213
economy of material 224
finished weight 224
foundations 213
frames 211
heat treatment 224
inertia forces 215
installation 213
internal stresses 224
layouts of design 213
levelling 213,214
light-alloy castings 225
lightening holes 224
lightweight construction 233
loading conditions 213
machining allowance 224
maintenance 213
materials 213
material consumption 223, 224
milling machine 222, 233, 234, 237
arbor support 220
bed 235,236
column 219
knee 219,220
milling arbor 219, 220
overarm 219
saddle 219
spindle 219
table 219,220
welded design 237
outer stay 231
planing machine 220, 221
bed 221
core displacements 223
cross-beam 220, 221
bending stiffness 221
stability 221S U B J E C T I N D E X
deflexion of the bed 221
weight of the table 221
points of application 213
power requirements 213
shell construction (in Germany) 225
slideway layout 226
sliding properties 223
spindle-bearing housing 225
static stiffness 233
stiffening 228
Peters arrangement 228
stiffness 213, 215
stresses 213, 215
stress relieving heat treatment 223
supporting wedges 211
three-point support 213
torsional stiffness 221
tubular section 44
vibration conditions 215, 217
vibration rigidity 233
weld assembly 238
welded construction 224, 225
weldment 223, 224
Surface
roughness 28
waviness 28, 66
theoretical 66
Surfacing 168, 177
Swarf
barrow 230
conveyor
five-spindle automatic machine 226
Synchro-resolves 196, 197
"Inductosyn" 196, 197
analogue principle 197
error voltage 197
"hair-comb' winding 197
moving scale 197
reference scale 197
servo motor 197
slider 197
Table feed 208
Taper
turning attachment 176, 177
turning device 187
Tapping 8
cutting speeds, high speed steel taps 9
Taylor
constant 1
equation 2
Temperature rise 26, 27
Templates 187, 189, 192, 194, 209
Threads (see Screw threads)
Three-dimensional copying 193
device 191, 192
Tool 2, 69
changes 269
holders 167
life 2, 69, 204
Torque
constant 69
variation 69
Torsional stiffness 44, 46, 50, 67
Tracer 190, 191
control 187
increased amplification 188
mechanism 187
error 188
natural frequency 188
stability 188
working accuracy 188
lever 192
Transducer 189
Transmission
elastic 109
errors 93
positive 125
load 124
torque 123
power 109
ranges 82
ratio 75, 76, 78, 82-95
layout diagram 82
overall 78
small 86
speed diagram 82, 83
standard range 76, 87
Traverse, rapid 177
Turbine, compressed air 125
Turning 3-6
chatter 5
chip section 4
cutting force 3, 5
components 4
cutting speed 4, 5
depth of cut 3
external copy 191
operations 191
facing operations 294
feed force component 5
feed rate 5
forced vibration 4
heat conduction 5
internal copy
operations 191
main cutting force component 5
operations 35
power requirements 4, 5
radial component 5
specific cutting resistance 4, 5
tool
approach angle 6
life 5
negative rake 5
rake angles 3, 4
vibrations 3
Turret
head 167, 168, 170, 171, 172, 183,H84
slide 183
square 168
Twist drill 6, 7, 8
cross edge 6
pointing 7
effective rake angle 6, 7
helix angle 6, 7
relief angle 6
Universal milling head 287, 288
Valves 154
balancing 159
differential 158
"Cincinnati" 160
electro-hydraulic 207
329330 S U B J E C T I N D E X
Valves (continued)
overload 159
pre-selector 302
reduction 157
spool 190, 264, 266
dynamic response 266
leakage 266
stiction 266
throttle 159, 184
Velocity amplification 193
Vertical boring machine 61, 171
Vibrations 28
amplitudes 61
forced 55, 63
free 55
problems 55
self-excited 55
tests 60
torsional 67
Wall panels 43, 47, 48
Wall thicknesses 45
Ward-Leonard 192
control 148
sets 96,98,119
Washers, C-shaped 110
Welded joints 61
Welding
fixtures 224
labour costs 224
Whitworth
quick-return mechanism 137
Width of cut 13
Working accuracy 43, 53, 193
Workpiece
clamping 164
measurements 27
Worm
disengaging movement 181
dropping 181
tilting axis 181
Wulfel-Kopp Tourator 121

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم
رابط تنزيل كتاب Design Principles of Metal Cutting *
​


----------

